# Standard Poodle Breeders - Mid-Atlantic



## alex2834 (Jan 16, 2020)

(tl;dr - Looking for standard poodle breeders in Virginia or neighboring states (NC, MD, SC, DE) preferably)

Thank you in advance for any recommendations! I truly appreciate the help!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. You may want to start by contacting your local poodle club. They may have some contacts. I'm not in your area so not much help but I found this link Tidelands Poodle Club of Virginia - The Poodle Club of America,


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you are willing to go a little further afield look at Scherazade/Linda Hamilton in New Jersey and Madela/Delana and Mark Severs in Connecticut. I understand the long wait too since I waited decades to have the right life circumstances for dogs.


----------



## alex2834 (Jan 16, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You may want to start by contacting your local poodle club. They may have some contacts. I'm not in your area so not much help but I found this link Tidelands Poodle Club of Virginia - The Poodle Club of America,


Thanks! I'll do that


----------



## alex2834 (Jan 16, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> If you are willing to go a little further afield look at Scherazade/Linda Hamilton in New Jersey and Madela/Delana and Mark Severs in Connecticut. I understand the long wait too since I waited decades to have the right life circumstances for dogs.


Thank you! Do you mind me asking if you have any personal experience with either breeder?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a dog from Delana (my boy Javelin). If you want to learn more about him I have a training blog about him in the performance training area of the forum. I know Linda a bit but have seen working obedience dogs of hers and they are well built and of good temperament. I generally don't make recommendations about breeders who I don't know personally or whose dogs I've never seen or met.


----------



## alex2834 (Jan 16, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> I have a dog from Delana (my boy Javelin). If you want to learn more about him I have a training blog about him in the performance training area of the forum. I know Linda a bit but have seen working obedience dogs of hers and they are well built and of good temperament. I generally don't make recommendations about breeders who I don't know personally or whose dogs I've never seen or met.


Thanks, again  this is very helpful!


----------

